# The Great Air Race 1934



## sunny91 (Jan 4, 2008)

England to Australia..

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2008)

Great!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

1934 was a good year...... I was born that year ! Whew !
Good flic.......

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay that was fantastic and VERY informative. Is there any engineering relationship between the DH 88 Coment and the Me-262? There has got to be, right? Chriminee it looks like the Germans weren't as insightful as I once thought with respect to the Swallow. Beautiful airplane.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Chriminee it looks like the Germans weren't as insightful as I once thought with respect to the Swallow. Beautiful airplane.



The Germans had a knack for hanging the engines underneath the wing, didn't they ?

Charles


----------



## Graeme (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Beautiful airplane.



And copied? rather badly by the French, as the Caudron C.640 Typhon...





...and the Russians, as the Grigorovich DG-55.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, Graeme. The evidence is even more confusing on the Caudron, De Haviland, Messerschmidt 262.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Chriminee it looks like the Germans weren't as insightful as I once thought with respect to the Swallow.



I think you could be onto something here Matt.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've seen the comet so many times before, and I never realized the absolutely gorgeous lines she has. Truly ahead of her time. So, between the French, Russian and British designs, which came first?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> So, between the French, Russian and British designs, which came first?



The British. From A.J. Jackson's 'British Civil Aircraft' series...(I found the 'patriotic' aspect of the design interesting)...





Then I'm stumped. All I can find on the Russian and French aircraft is that they both flew in 1935.

The Grigorovich E-2 (DG-55) was dubbed the 'Girls plane' (as well as _Kometa _-for obvious reasons) because the MAI group, where Grigorovich was a professor, had eight female student engineers.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wish I had Claves profiles for each of these birds to make a comparison.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't forget the Uiver, a DC2 which became second, beaten only because of bad weather. It shows that the DC family was truly remarkable. It could keep up with a dedicated racing plane.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

That is rather remarkable, Marcel. A tradeoff similar to the rabbit and the hare.


----------

